# firearm purchase delay in MA



## dumbmick (Jan 24, 2010)

I went to purchase a Kahr 9mm today. This is my first gun purchase ever. The purchase was put on delay. I have no priors, took all required trainings, and possess an LTC. What would cause a delay?
Thanks,
Tom


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Any number of things.

FBI - Fact Sheet

As an example: a friend of mine once got arrested because his first name, middle inital, last name, month and year of birth matched someone else with a warrant living in the same County.

I know of people that get a delay every time.


----------



## dumbmick (Jan 24, 2010)

I got word today that the delay was cleared. How can I find out what caused the delay?


----------

